

Experts: Windows 8 features make account passwords easier to steal - sounds
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/10/experts-windows-8-features-make-account-passwords-easier-to-steal/

======
joenathan
"According to security experts who have tested the features in developer _pre-
releases_ of the upcoming Microsoft operating system"

Verify this is an issue in the RTM and then report on it, otherwise this is
complete rubbish, especially considering that the RTM has been available for
over a month now.

